# Well?



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well?


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Well....... it has been a wonderful bow season so far. Looking forward to 2 weeks of muzzleloading followed by rifle season.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I guess what I wanted to hear is ...has anyone had any luck harvesting a White Tail deer? If so please share your adventures with us. Thanks. Myself,.. I only got to see two hunters walk into my space at the optimum time of the deer movement because they didnt want to go into the woods while it was dark not knowing where they were going. They didnt research the area, still didnt know where they were going or where they were. They didnt know they were in The State Forrest and needed a State Forrest Stamp! Where they wanted to be was 2 MILES NORTH OF WHERE THEY WERE! I calmly told them where they could get the permit and how to get to the WMA they were looking for. Needless to say I didnt see any deer till I was riding my bike with attached deer cart out of the woods when 1 ran full tilt past me wanting to race. I didnt give chase cause I'd had ALL the FUN I could stand for 1 day.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Had the neighbors making alllllll kinds of racket yesterday, had a medium doe walking 10 yards behind me in some thick stuff instead of browsing through the field like they usually do. Will head out in the morning.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

lots of luck


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

What is decent deer size for southernn coastal sc? I'm down at Fripp and the deer have great 8 - 12 pt racks, just small bodies than NC deer


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Coastal deer are pretty small body size. Rack size just depends on nutrition, competition over the nutrition, chance to live for 3-5 years, and genetics.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I generally don't talk much about what I kill on the web. But my 7 year old hammered his first deer last week. He shot a button buck at 15 yards with my crossbow. The only help he got from me was I took it off safety when he said he was ready to shoot. I was getting ready to tell him to take his time but he had already shot the deer before I could get it out of my mouth. Perfect shot. A short 30 yards blood trail lead to his first deer. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job Finger-mullet, I'm sure he'll never forget it. Great memories. I went thursday evening and saw 3 but no shots. I'm going in a couple hours to the Big Woods near Wakefield Va to see whats up. Maybe the buck thats been making those rubs and scrapes will walk within bow range this morning.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am pretty much done bowhunting. I am going on our annual mens fishing trip this weekend. Next weekend our church has it's Fall Pig Pickin. The following weekend is the Fall Cub Scout campout. The following weekend is the opening of muzzleloading. 

I lost pretty much lost all the land that I have been hunting for the past 10 years. I have scored some pretty dang good land within mintues from my house. A 600 acre tract of pines that 9 people hunt. I have 2 stands there and another 150 acre tract that my uncle and his son hunts. It will be the first year that my oldest son has to hunt with me and not by himself. Yesterday I went out behind our old house and cut him out a lane. We moved the feeder from my bowstand over to his new stand location. He has 5 weeks until he can hunt. I told him it was his stand and he had to make sure the feeder stayed full and he had to help me move a box stand for him to hunt out of. He is excited. He gets to go hunting when he wants as long as someone is at home (me, his mother or grandparents). He should have no problem shooting a few deer there. I had my bow stand baited for the past 2 months and I never even hunted it once. We only moved the feeder 100 yards or so, so they should resume eating again soon. Now he just has to get off the PS3 long enough to kill something.

Darin


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Hunted 5-6 days every week and nothing yet. Seen plenty of deer but yet to draw back.
James


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Went to The Big Woods last week and shot a cow horn at 17 yds. looked like a liver a little back for my liking. watched him run and heard him fall. I waited for about 30 min before gettin down, and while i was waiting I heard people talking over close to where my deer went. Then they shot a muzzle loader 3 times. When I got down and got to where it had been laying with blood coming out both sides.....he was gone.No more blood...not a drop...looked for 4 hours. Aint saying they took it, what I think happened is it layed down clotted up heard them making noise like a war and ran into the cut over never to be seen again. Went to look for them and they were no where to be found. 2 days later I shot a tree at 14 yds! DANG IT! Didnt see it. Well I'll go back and try again soon.


----------

